# HRC Academy



## wszelaka (Jan 30, 2021)

Hello everyone, 
have any of you finished HRC Acedemy in Bulgaria? Which program, and what is your experience? 
Thank you in advance 😊
Ola


----------



## Pazzolini (Mar 19, 2021)

Hi,

I'm currently a student in the Associate degree in Culinary Art at HRC Culinary Academy. I'd be happy to answer your questions.

Best regards


----------



## Galluma (Apr 27, 2021)

Pazzolini said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm currently a student in the Associate degree in Culinary Art at HRC Culinary Academy. I'd be happy to answer your questions.
> 
> Best regards


Hi, i was planning on starting the Associate degree in Culinary Art at HRC Culinary Academy. Could I talk with you about your experience? (are u italian?)


----------



## Pazzolini (Mar 19, 2021)

Galluma said:


> Hi, i was planning on starting the Associate degree in Culinary Art at HRC Culinary Academy. Could I talk with you about your experience? (are u italian?)


Hi, yes we can certainly talk. No, i'm Bulgarian.


----------



## Galluma (Apr 27, 2021)

oh nice, I dind't mastered this site yet, so if is possible to send a private message and you are ok to send your number to me, I can call you, or I can give to you my email address/whatsapp and talk in a simpler way.


----------



## Pazzolini (Mar 19, 2021)

Find me on Facebook, Plamen Pazzolini


----------

